# New Forum Moderators



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

For those of you haven't noticed BuddahBobb has been added as a new moderator to this forum. before long i will be resigning my duties here and spend my time administering. a second mod will be added to assist Bobb at that time. 

Please welcome Bobb and make his job easy!!


----------



## kendall (Nov 29, 2002)

What does the Admin do?


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

less 

presses THE BUTTON when someone goes too far


----------



## Jason (Nov 29, 2002)

ssshhhh THE BUTTON is top secret ed!


----------



## ScottW (Nov 29, 2002)

I show you the button and you run off and tell everyone.

 

Some people.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

everybody thought i had it all along. i want to be clear about what is new with what i do. 

already i have more time to play. Herve's B&G is open again and doing a pretty decent business.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## toast (Nov 30, 2002)

A new Politbüro has been founded...

Hi Bobb.


----------



## ksv (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *ssshhhh THE BUTTON is top secret ed! *



I wonder if Putin & co is joking in the same way about a _certain_ button in a _certain_ suitcase?


----------



## plastic (Nov 30, 2002)

Congrats Bobb.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2002)

Beware the button.    For it is...

THE KILL BUTTON OF DOOM


----------



## ksv (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *Congrats Bobb. *



Yeah, good luck on your journey into meaningless hierarchy. There's only one way back.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Yeah, good luck on your journey into meaningless hierarchy. There's only one way back. *



the button?


----------



## terran74 (Nov 30, 2002)

Good luck Ed and look forward to Buddha.  I hope you both enjoy your new Endeavors


----------



## chevy (Nov 30, 2002)

Hello Budd... will you change your nick to ButtonBopp ?

Good luck to you Ed.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

you know him well already. so let's all welcome fryke to the moderating team!!  Here's hoping you don't wear him out so that he has no time to post 


Welcome aboard fryke !!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

welcome fryke!

(man, that doesn't work at all seeing as I'm not a mod and he's been here for a while... ) how bout "Congrats!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 30, 2002)

where are you going Ed? (spending too much time in the garden?  )


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

ah crap i have to share powers now???


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

nummi - read my new title. i've been booted upstairs.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2002)

yeah youve had those powers for a while 

now get out of my forum


----------



## ksv (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *the button?  *



ssh!


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Whoa...was that a bug.
So what ya'll doin' tonight?


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Whoa, spicy are we? 
Fryke, yay! Me and him chat quite a bit on iChat sometimes.  Good to have him aboard!


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Nov 30, 2002)

Isn't fryke a convert?


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Switcher you mean?


----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

Convert to the Mac religion?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 30, 2002)

You mean we can no longer question Fryke's Rumors/Insider information?


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

oh, please continue to question him all you want. i would think fryke might not know what to do without questions to answer.

problem is he seems to be awol on his first day on the job


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

I protest!fryke should not be a moderator! He will contribute less to provide noobs like me with his vast technical knowledge...

*Protest*


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

He only needs hair, not a new nick...


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2002)

i dont need or want hair, chicks dig the dome


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh... well, welcome to the club... LOL...

The Dr Dome Club.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2002)

w00t, dome droids unite!


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2002)

good to also have a non US moderator... "think different"
welcome in your new job, Fryke


----------



## toast (Dec 1, 2002)

Hiya, fryke. Glad to learn there's a designer in the mod team.


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

Err... Jedi side or Sith Lords side?


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

thanks to you all... and yes, it seems like i've _almost_ missed my first day... i heard it first through a private message (because i opened Mail _after_ macosx.com). and plastic: i'll still give my arrogant 'consumerised' vast-technological-knowledge blurbs, no fear. 

about 'my' rumours... think of my being a moderator here as a completely different role to macnews.net.tc. question what i say as much as you want - like Ed said, I need that.


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

Heya, BuddahBobb: Congrats to moderatorhood.


----------



## cybergoober (Dec 1, 2002)

Crap! I'm gone for a few days and this is what happens?! 

Well, this site was nice while it lasted 




Heh, just bustin' yer chops bro. Congrats.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2002)

will you leave my chops alone? 

all you guys have cybergoober to thank, he brought me to this site


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2002)

then we certainly need to say "thanks goob"


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2002)

is that a sincere thanks?


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2002)

it is today. ask me again in a few weeks


----------



## bbloke (Dec 1, 2002)

Congratualtions on the new position, BuddahBobb.

Hope you had plenty of spare time before, because you probably won't anymore!


----------



## bbloke (Dec 1, 2002)

fryke: congratulations and good luck with your appointment.

Good to know the position won't inhibit your regular posting in future!


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

i'm not sure why i'm posting this. most of you know evildan and know he is a mod. a super mod at that. but since we kicked him up a forum, i thought i should make this announcement and let you show him the same warm welcome here that you have to our new mods.

Welcome to news & rumours evildan !!! (the true test of any moderator  )


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2002)

hot damn! how many mods do we have on this ship??


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

i figured we needed a mod to mod the mods knowing you guys


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

wha?!


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

whatchya talkin aboot?


----------



## chevy (Dec 4, 2002)

Sounds like Grand-Father Ed doesn't trust the new generation. Maybe he already lost his memory.... or he didn't !

Must admit that managing macosx members is like trying to maintain a sunny spot in a stormy winter... all forces are against you but you're needed. So a warm welcome to our new super-moderator.


----------



## chevy (Dec 4, 2002)

BTW do you have a Super Button ?


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

he he 

seriously, these guys wouldn't be here if i didn't have faith in them. as we grow nearer to MWSF this forum tends to be the one to get the most unruly with off topic posts and trolls looking to stir up the mac community. so we're beefing up security now to be ready. the site also seems to be revitalizing lately and so the more peacekeeepers we have, the better.


----------



## chevy (Dec 4, 2002)

Any UNO forces to defend the poor member ? Can we launch inspections in the offices of the moderators ? We want to be sure they don't hide massive PCs !


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

*stuffs massive pc in pants and walks away whistling*


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 4, 2002)

what is that gigantic bulge in your pants?!?!?


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

a massive pc, dont get yer hopes up


----------



## earthshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Congrats to all the new mods (!)

I haven't read everyone in such a good mood on these forums since I joined (not long ago)


----------



## evildan (Dec 5, 2002)

Thank you for the warm welcome! And I'll have no "PC Pant-Stuffing" while I'm in the room.. thank you very much... 

Besides, people who purchase large PCs are compensating, if you know what I mean, and I think you do.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2002)

chicks dig compensating


----------

